# Deccox for lactating does?



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Our feed is medicated with Deccox (Decoquinate) for the prevention/control of coccidiosis. The only thing it says is not to feed it to animals producing food for human consumption. Can it be fed to does lactating for their own kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it can as far as I know. Not sure if the low dose of it in milk will create any resistance though. I don't feed medicated feed so hopefully someone else will chime in who uses it.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes it can as far as I know. Not sure if the low dose of it in milk will create any resistance though. I don't feed medicated feed so hopefully someone else will chime in who uses it.


Ok thanks! :thumbup: 

I wouldn't feed medicated feed except I can't find a high protein feed that isn't medicated! :GAAH: It's ADM Alliance Nutrition 18% Meat Goat Power. :wink:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do they have ADM dairy goat power where you get feed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Only my bucks get the medicated... But that's because the only other grain that has AC in it is Dumor or Purina.. So they get the better stuff.. Even though it's medicated.. Sorry I'm no help for the doe part.. :/


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Do they have ADM dairy goat power where you get feed?


They do, but it's 14%!!! :roll:


----------

